# Continued use of Estrofem Tablets after BPF



## Kinsky (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

does anyone have previous experience of the 'use of estrofem after BPF? Estrofem is hormone tablets. Estrofem tabs are given daily which prepares the lining of the womb to receive the embryos. 

The IVF coordinator at my clinic after my postive pregnancy test yesterday (372 HCG) has advised that I start to gradually come of Estrofem tablets. She said to reduce my tablets from 3 per day down to 2per day for 1 week after which I will go down to 1per day and eventually come off it. 
She mentioned something that worried me during the conversation, she stopping the use of Estrofem may result to bleeding hence they are taking me off it gradually. I questioned her as to why I am stopping it since I have heard women being on it till 12weeks of pregnancy; she told me we no longer need to thicken the lining of my uterus. I can’t help but think if this is indeed correct?

Like every woman that has waited long to achieve BFP, I can't help but wonder if it is right to do this, if other women have been known to do the same. 
I have tried looking on the internet and all info I found indicates the continued use of Estrofem tablets till 12weeks of pregnancy. I'm meant to go down to 2tabs per day starting today but I need to be convinced this is appropriate.

Lovely Ladies, please share your experiences with me.

Thank you.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi hun,

Congrats on your bfp. I took them until 12 weeks and then started to come off them, down to 2 a day for 5 days then down to 1 a day for 5 days. After completely stop.

Most medication you take during 2ww u will take until 12 weeks like progesterone too.

Hope this helps

Lisa
Xxxx


----------



## Kinsky (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Lisa, you are a darling, sharing your experience most definitely helped. I guessed as much, just didn't sound right to stop Estrofem before 12week. I'm still on Progesterone and she did advice to continue till 12weeks, the prob was just the Estrofem
Thanks Lisa.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hun if your clinic don't give it then see your gp and say you have run out 

Good luck for your scan

Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Personally I wouldn't go against what your clinic are advising, as they are the experts and have done the IVF/ICSI procedure and protocol's 100's of times.  So I guess they have a good idea by now of what they are doing : )  

When I got my BFP, I was advised to stop taking my progesterone on OTD, as according to them there is no evidence to suggest that this stops a miscarriage. However if I searched the internet enough, then I am sure that I would find someone who would advise me not to stop it.

Just relax and enjoy your BFP, you have a really high HCG level to, so I am sure you will be fine.

x


----------



## Kinsky (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies.


----------

